# Treat & Train training device REVIEW?



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Being one who dismisses nothing out of hand without first checking in to it. I bought a "Treat & Train" device. I have done a bit with it , not much, but I could be dangerous with this thing. I am thinking of doing a review on it since I love watching them and they are all the rage these days. If there is enough interest I will try to do a video and review the machine with some dogs and give a quick overview and rundown with what I see in it good , bad or otherwise. What do you think?

Anyone using them?


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

I have never used one but would be interested in seeing it used.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Go for it. Might save people their hard-earned cash.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sure. Sounds like it'd be a worthwhile venture.


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Do it. I've got a new puppy coming. Want to learn more


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

So it is! Given there is time in the day today ...busy day kennel cleaning and training ... I am head kennel cleaner and dog bather too so bear with me lol.... thanks you guys


----------

